# Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Aug. 2009)

Hi liebe Fotofreunde,

hat jemand mal von euch verglichen wo es sich am besten anbeitet seine Fotos up zuloaden ?

Voraussetzug sollte ne deeplink fähige site sein.  Wie sind eure Vergleiche und was sind so eure Favoriten ?


----------



## Frank (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Hallo Ralf,

von kostenlosen Sites hab ich leider keine Ahnung, da ich zahlendes Mitglied in der fotocommunity bin. 
Wie sieht es denn mit Picasa aus? Weiß allerdings nicht ob die "Site Deep" Link fähig ist. 
Überhaupt habe ich eben das erste mal was von "Deep Link" gehört. Habe mal bei Wiki nachgeschaut - und bin genauso schlauf wie vorher. 
Hab also immer noch keinen blassen Schimmer wofür man sowas so recht braucht. 
Nur habe ich gelesen, dass es häufiger mal zu rechtlichen Problemen kommen kann, da man nicht eigene Fotos wohl für seine eigenen ausgeben kann ... oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## Testpilot (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Es gibt genügend Anbieter die kostenlos Webspace zur Verfügung stellen.
Einfach Bilder via FTP Tool auf den Server laden und verlinken.

Ich lade keine Bilder bei besagten Bilderseiten hoch (ausgenommen fotocommunity) da ich keine Lust auf die Dauerwebesendung habe.
Ich kann Dir höchstens noch funpic.de ans Herz legen


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

das ist m. M. nach die Beste:

http://www.directupload.net/index.php?mode=upload

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Servus

Deep Link

Ich habs auch net gewußt 

@ Ralf: Auf der Suche nach selbigen, habe ich, ist schon länger her, nur Picasa in Anspruch genommen , aber als dort mein Limit von 1 Gb erreicht war habe ich mich vom Gratis-Gedanken gelöst.

Wollte ja sowieso eine eigene HP.

Also hier den Starttarif genommen und die Probs haben sich in Luft aufgelöst 

Ich weiß es sind wieder € 4,50/Monat, aber im Vergleich ... ein Packerl meiner Zigaretten kostet € 3,60 und das 1,5 mal pro Tag  .... da relativiert sich der Preis .

Bin mir aber sicher, es gibt noch billigere Hoster im Netz


----------



## Conny (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Hallo,

ich sehe das so ähnlich wie die anderen. Kostenlos gibbet nicht. Wenn ich nicht bezahlen möchte, muss ich Werbung ertragen. Und letzt endlich kostet die mich mehr, nämlich Nerven und neue Ideen, was ich kaufen könnte 
Bei Picasa habe ich angefangen, weil es mir empfohlen wurde und auch, um erstmal überall auf Bilder zurückgreifen zu können.


----------



## Phil (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Hallo Ralf,

Ich stimme Andy zu. Directupload.net funktioniert eigentlich zu 100% zuverlässig. Geben tuts aber noch ein paar mehr zum Beispiel:
http://img.xrmb2.net/
ist auch empfehlenswert:
www.imageshack.us
zu dem Rest kann ich nicht all zuviel sagen:
www.tinypic.com
www.imagehost.org
www.freeimagehosting.net
www.imagehosting.com

achja und wer sich ne eigene Homepage anlegen will und das auch günstig haben will sucht sich entweder einen freehoster (gibts ja auch wie sand am Meer) Ich hab ne Seite bei www.bplaced.net
Wer günstigen payed Space sucht, der sollte mal hier schauen:
http://www.celeros.de/paketvergleich.html

LG


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Hei, meine Bilder lagern bei Freenet und ich hab auch keine Werbung dabei...
Das haben wir 2003 für etwa 4DM eingerichtet und die Bilder sind immernoch da... Manche Seiten sind ja zeitlichh begrenzt, dann erscheinen die berühmten Kreuzchen... Auch habe ich es nochnicht geschafft, meinen Lagerplatz vollzumachen
Von 61000KB hab ich gradmal die hälfte... Allerdings muß man die Bilder auch kompremieren, was etwas auf kosten der Qualität geht...
Aber so, wenn man mal was zeigen will, geht es schon 
http://freenet-homepage.de/mowa/TSeeroseweiss.jpg
Nur schade, das die Bilder hier nicht aufgehen...Eigentlich müßte ich ja alle Bilder hier nochmal hochladen, aber dazu bin ich zu faul
Warscheinlich wäre dann auch die Qualität besser...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Joachim (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Moin! 

Mal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema:

@Frank
Ein "Deep Link" ist im grunde nix anderes als ein direkter Link zur Bilddatei. 

@all
Ich möchte mal zu bedenken geben, das wir (wie Biotopfan bemerkte) nicht alle ImageHoster für externe Bildverlinkungen freigegeben haben und wohl auch nicht werden, da unter denen immer wieder lahme Server stecken, die dann gegebenenfalls den Seitenaufbau auch bei uns deutlich verlangsamen. Und das am Ende für ein unkomprimiertes Matschebild, das man vielleicht gar nicht sehen mochte. 

Weiterhin bleiben bei uns als Attachment angehängte Bilder praktisch für immer erhalten - keinem nützt ein Beitrag, der sich auf ein Bild bezieht, welches dann vielleicht von einem der ImageHoster oder dem User selbst gelöscht wurde.

Kurzum - ich will es keinem verleiten, aber man sollte alle pro/kontra abwägen. 

Nachtrag:
Wer sich einen eigenen Webspace oder gar Server zulegen möchte, sollte bedenken das man im Falle eines Falle für vom Server ausgehende Aktionen als Serveradmin selbst verantwortlich ist. Also wenn der eigene Server gehackt wird und dann anderswo Schaden macht ist man schnell selbst der Dumme - man hätte ihn ja absichern sollen.


----------



## hadron (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Also ich find die Funktion der Gallerie in dem Messenger "goober" ganz nett.

Zu finden hier: http://www.goober.com

damit ist sogar mehr möglich wenn man es zulässt in der Konfiguration (Chat/VoIP/Video etc.)

http://www.goober.com/widget/slideshow/large/?gallery=3e5c2b29242b2fb3660434d16c611664&wd=20


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eure kostenlose Fotouplodesite*

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Infos  , ich habe nun die perfekte, für mich passende Site gefunden die eigentlich alles vereint was man sich so erträumt - damit kann ich dann in eingen Foren wo das direkte hochladen im Gegensatzt zu hier, nicht erlaubt ist, arbeiten (z.B.: http://www.dforum.net/index.php)

Da:
http://www.pic-upload.de/to-members.html

Mit einer kostenlosen Anmeldung haben Sie folgende Vorteile:

• Komplett kostenlos! • Hotlinking erlaubt! • Unbegrenzter Speicherplatz! 
• Max. Dateigröße 32MB! • Übersicht aller Dateien! • Kein Verfallsdatum! • Kein Traffic-Limit! • Verwaltung der Dateien! • Remote-Upload möglich! • Statistiken der Dateien! 


Für Präsentationen via Fotoshows für meine Familie werde ich dann diese Site benutzen:

http://www.medion-fotoalbum.de/


----------

